# MMI and Music Folders



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how the folder structure work in the A3 sedan?

Let's say one uses a SD card, can you categorize songs into different folders? Which button to click to switch folder?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HX_Guy (Oct 11, 2001)

VWNCC said:


> Does anyone know how the folder structure work in the A3 sedan?
> 
> Let's say one uses a SD card, can you categorize songs into different folders? Which button to click to switch folder?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If it's anything like the 2011 MMI in the A4, you put the songs in folders on your computer and then transfer to the SD card. Then in the car, you see the list of folders, select one and then it goes into it, you press back (or return) to go back up a level to the folders list.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

HX_Guy said:


> If it's anything like the 2011 MMI in the A4, you put the songs in folders on your computer and then transfer to the SD card. Then in the car, you see the list of folders, select one and then it goes into it, you press back (or return) to go back up a level to the folders list.


Thanks. Is there a key to get to the next folder directly (like a forward folder button just like a forward track button)?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't think so...at least not when I was in my old VW's. You basically had to go back "up" the file structure to get to another folder, or it would go to the next folder after playing all the tracks in the current one.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

sonic_va said:


> I don't think so...at least not when I was in my old VW's. You basically had to go back "up" the file structure to get to another folder, or it would go to the next folder after playing all the tracks in the current one.


Thanks for the response.....that is not convenient.......:sly:


----------



## grepped (Feb 15, 2014)

VAG still feels far ahead of everyone else in the SD card regard. It is understandable why this feature isn't there though, as they wouldn't be likely to please everyone without complicating the interface. For example, if you have 2 levels of folders, do you loop through that 2nd level of folders, repeatedly, or do you back out? When you do back out, when do you go back into the specific 2nd tier folders?

It's a non-trivial problem to do right.

Root
+-B
+-+-E
+-+-F
+-C
+-+-G
+-+-H

E->F->?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree, they pretty much have it right.

Oh, for those that have the upgraded MMI/Nav, do you ever see artwork on the screen when playing from the SD card, iPod/iPhone, or over Bluetooth? Seems like it could be there, but I don't see any album artwork on the standard A3 audio.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

sonic_va said:


> I agree, they pretty much have it right.
> 
> Oh, for those that have the upgraded MMI/Nav, do you ever see artwork on the screen when playing from the SD card, iPod/iPhone, or over Bluetooth? Seems like it could be there, but I don't see any album artwork on the standard A3 audio.


Standard has no album art? I thought that was independent of nav or not.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Standard has no album art? I thought that was independent of nav or not.


European owners report that it's only enabled with the "tech" pack. I suspect that's our MMI Nav Plus.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Boo...figures. :thumbdown:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> European owners report that it's only enabled with the "tech" pack. I suspect that's our MMI Nav Plus.


Hmm.... if that's the case......

I wonder if it is just that people didn't embed the album arts INTO the mp3 file itself. The MMI needs that instead of having the album art in the hidden .folder file.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone posted the following in another forum:

"artwork is fine on my standard MMI , reduced or normal! Whether it makes a difference my mp3's are not download through iTunes so I add album art myself? "

If that's true, I guess you just need to have the art work embeded to the file directly.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Interesting. I'll have to test that out (most of my music is ripped through iTunes).


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

sonic_va said:


> Interesting. I'll have to test that out (most of my music is ripped through iTunes).




http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/183978-mmi-artwork.html

See if this helps.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-8v-chassis/183978-mmi-artwork.html
> 
> See if this helps.


Very insightful. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------

